# Glare-uk have teamed up with Carchem for waxstock



## savvyfox (Oct 3, 2015)

Glare-UK have teamed up with Carchem to bring you some waxstock specials. Carrying the waxstock logo they will only be available on the day!


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Great I need two bottles of CarChem shampoo!!

Gonz.


----------



## savvyfox (Oct 3, 2015)

great gonzo said:


> Great I need two bottles of CarChem shampoo!!
> 
> Gonz.


Excellent! See you there.


----------

